# So embarrased!



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

You can all understand this...I am a trainer at a software company. I get back from lunch and startup training jsut now. Then my stomach gets gasey and decides I MUST GO NOW.The training room is a mere like five strides from the bathroom. I head through the door trying to hold the gas in as I rush.But for some reason my stomach has a different agenda and I pass gass a stride out of the training room.Typically the area outside of training is empty! But sitting there reading a magazine was a guy who does marketing for the company!I was so embarrased. It was audible.When I came back he had moved to the other side of the cubicle. I am so embarrased....sigh.Alexis


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw *hug* I have lost count of the number of times i've disgraced myself in public!







I think us gut-rotting, IBS people should all just be issued with deodorised knickers/pants so we can let rip without killing anyone *hehe*One day farting will not be such a taboo...but imagine the stink!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL Sparkle.


----------

